# [US] How do I inform the state DMV that I no longer have a US driver's license?



## calin-m

I was able to get through the process of and getting approval from the ANTS services, to exchange my US state driver's license, for a French one (state I came from has one of those agreements with France). I am now supposed to send in my US driver's license, before they send me the French one. How do I inform the US state DMV about my renouncing the US license, and - maybe in the process - have my record marked fur not available fie jury duty (just in case such may happen in the future)? Apparently the only means to actual renounce a license, that I found, so far, is by personal appointment, and physical delivery of license at the local DMV, due to age or medical issues.


----------



## Sneetch

calin-m said:


> ... How do I inform the US state DMV about my renouncing the US license, and - maybe in the process - have my record marked fur not available fie jury duty (just in case such may happen in the future)?


I got a jury duty notice just before moving to France and I called up the jury duty office to get out of having to go. The timing was such that if I had been picked and the trial went more than a week it would have run into the date of my flight to France. 

They agreed to to give me a pass on that notice and I asked them about getting completely removed from the list of potential jurors. They said they could do that if I sent them copies of my visa and my plane ticket, which I did. They removed me from the list and sent me an email confirming that I was no longer a potential juror.

So, I suggest you start with the jury duty office in the county where you used to live in instead of the DMV.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Allegedly, when you turn in your US license to the French authorities, they are the ones who notify the US agency that issued it of the nullification of the license. Now, what this involves I have no idea. They may just send all US licenses they get en masse to the US Embassy in Paris. Or they may send licenses back to the issuing states. Or, they may not do much of anything.

Honestly, I would not bother getting all involved in notifying the state about surrendering your license. States have many sources they use for potential jury duty and if you are no longer resident at the address on your license it doesn't really matter if they somehow manage to pull your name. It was sort of a fluke that Sneetch got selected just before moving to France, and I guess that calls for extraordinary procedures - but if you've been here long enough to actually exchange your license, I really wouldn't bother. If nothing else, you'll fall off "the list" when your license expires anyhow or if they attempt to contact you at the address on your license and find you are gone. (Assuming the French don't actually do the notification on exchange of the license.)


----------



## Peasant

calin-m said:


> IHow do I inform the US state DMV about my renouncing the US license...


I would say don't bother. If/when your state sends a jury duty notice, go on-line and say that you are no longer living in that county/state. Make sure that there's someone at your license's address that can open the summons and tell you about it. I use my sister's address.


----------



## saffron_gin

Sorry off topic, but may I know how long it took for your ANTS approval to come through?

I am nearing the end of my first year here in just about a month and half...and was wondering what happens to driving in that period after the year runs out but you haven't heard back from ANTS about the reciprochal exchange...


----------



## calin-m

saffron_gin said:


> Sorry off topic, but may I know how long it took for your ANTS approval to come through?
> 
> I am nearing the end of my first year here in just about a month and half...and was wondering what happens to driving in that period after the year runs out but you haven't heard back from ANTS about the reciprochal exchange...


A total of 10 1/2 months, of which 9 1/2 w/out any progress (pending status), then a request from them, for me to provide a letter attesting I am the owner of the permit nb..., the date and location where I passed the driving test first time (OK to send one hand written and signed, vs asking the DMV to produce one, which they would probably not do - haven't had to try), then the final "approved - send up your US original" within approx. a month.


----------



## saffron_gin

Thanks Calin - yours is one of the more straightforward and shorter time stories have heard so far...

Did you fall into that dead space between year running out and no word from ANTS? And how did you resolve that issue...Think mine was sent in June or July (forgetting already lol) so don't expect to hear back from them anytime soon...so just continue driving as before when year ends with a copy of application/receipt of application at hand?

I wonder...


----------



## Bevdeforges

saffron_gin said:


> so just continue driving as before when year ends with a copy of application/receipt of application at hand?


That sounds like the best plan. Then again, how often do you get stopped and asked to show your license? (OK, stick to the speed limits might be a good idea until everything gets resolved. <g>)


----------

